# West Park Asylum 09-10



## amarisfionn (May 30, 2010)

Hello,
So this report is a bit of a merge of several visits to West Park over the past year, last summer it was somewhere I spent far too much time and I returned the other day for another visit and a trip down memory lane! I'm not going to overload this report with too many photos just a few of my favourites that I hope you'll enjoy seeing!
The history of West Park is well known so I won't go into repeating it all but I will just say the man we all know as MC Hammer is doing a really good job at the moment and led to us being trapped for almost two hours with no way out .. Visited with Allstar and a non-forum-friend 

On with the photos:

*West Park Admin Building.*






*And again ..*






*Admin Stairs ..*





*West Park Main Hall.*





*And again ..*





*The corridor shot.*





*West Park Bed.*





*Hairdressers.*





*Suitcases.*





*Chairs.*





_*Another chair ..*_





*The piano.*





*Kitchens.*





*Pre-owned.*





*First Aid.*





*And the hoovers .. *















And that's all folks .. My second ever derelictplaces report done! 

Thanks for viewing


----------



## Anthillmob74 (May 30, 2010)

as far as aware he isnt mc hammer. some new bloke called wasim or wanker as i prefer to call him.

great pics you got further than us the oter week.


----------



## klempner69 (May 30, 2010)

Great to see a new report on WP..I fear the fate of this place will follow Hellingly in the not too distant future..I never saw the piano either.Keep us posted of developements if you can.


----------



## amarisfionn (May 30, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Great to see a new report on WP..I fear the fate of this place will follow Hellingly in the not too distant future..I never saw the piano either.Keep us posted of developements if you can.



Thanks for the comment, I think you are right and West Park is definately about to follow Hellingly rather soon, thankfully I've seen West Park many times but not seen Hellingly as much as I would have liked! 
West Park seems to be having carpets removed from ground floors and skips appearing and that familiar feeling of demolition prep creeping in .. sad really as so many sites from this area are going so quickly


----------



## Black Shuck (May 30, 2010)

Nice work Amaris, thats great.


----------



## amarisfionn (May 30, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work Amaris, thats great.



 aww shucks, thanks!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 30, 2010)

Your welcome Sweetie!!!


----------



## mookster (May 31, 2010)

RE the demolition of West Park, heard on the grapevine electrical people were moving in to strip out stuff in the not too distant future, and that demo teams are likely to start work about 4-5 weeks after that.....luckily I saw the entire site last year.


----------



## professor frink (May 31, 2010)

mookster said:


> RE the demolition of West Park, heard on the grapevine electrical people were moving in to strip out stuff in the not too distant future, and that demo teams are likely to start work about 4-5 weeks after that.....luckily I saw the entire site last year.



I heard that rumour too, I guess before any demolition takes place, they will have to remove the asbestos out of the miles of tunnels first? 

The Hammer is still there and keeping the wood and nail manufacturers in business.


----------



## dangerous dave (May 31, 2010)

professor frink said:


> I heard that rumour too, I guess before any demolition takes place, they will have to remove the asbestos out of the miles of tunnels first?
> 
> The Hammer is still there and keeping the wood and nail manufacturers in business.



i used him as the basis for the security guard in my dissertation on urbex and did a small story to set the scene about west park so hammer had to be in it


----------



## Anthillmob74 (May 31, 2010)

anyone who knows the interior and can do a guided tour soon would be appreciated.

prob shouldnt ask but im desperate lol


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 1, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> anyone who knows the interior and can do a guided tour soon would be appreciated.
> 
> prob shouldnt ask but im desperate lol



Lol! You really wanna go don't you  I'm up for going back although not sure when or if I'm the best tour guide! Private message me if you want ..


----------



## Sectionate (Jun 2, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> anyone who knows the interior and can do a guided tour soon would be appreciated.
> 
> prob shouldnt ask but im desperate lol



I would offer my skills, I have spent far too many hours there. But I have no clue of the current condition of the site, what is boarded and what isn't


----------



## Allstar#500 (Jun 2, 2010)

Some really nice pics, getting trapped certainly wasnt the most convinient but hey ho we got out 



Anthillmob74 said:


> anyone who knows the interior and can do a guided tour soon would be appreciated.
> 
> prob shouldnt ask but im desperate lol



PM sent.


----------



## amarisfionn (Jun 2, 2010)

Allstar#500 said:


> Some really nice pics, getting trapped certainly wasnt the most convinient but hey ho we got out
> 
> 
> 
> PM sent.



Hey Allstar if you go back take me again! lol oh and getting trapped wasn't that convinient really but it was funny looking back!


----------



## GE066 (Jun 23, 2010)

mookster said:


> luckily I saw the entire site last year.



Cool, do you have pics of the Chapel, Emerson Nursing, Virology and the Pathology Labs? I covered most of the site, but couldn't get into those. Well, i only got into a stairwell in the Path Labs, the doors were very stubborn 

I hope they preserve Hereford & Honiton wards, they're dereliction dreamy!

Almost forgot, love the floor cleaner wedding scene, awesome!


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 23, 2010)

bukowski_jr said:


> Cool, do you have pics of the Chapel, Emerson Nursing, Virology and the Pathology Labs? I covered most of the site, but couldn't get into those. Well, i only got into a stairwell in the Path Labs, the doors were very stubborn
> 
> I hope they preserve Hereford & Honiton wards, they're dereliction dreamy!
> 
> Almost forgot, love the floor cleaner wedding scene, awesome!



I totally agree, Honiton/Hereford were my fave places..lush colours.


----------



## vmlopes (Jun 24, 2010)

Was there yesterday, had the place to ourselves.........no signs of any works or clearing going on at all, very quite really........as has been said MC Hammer is doing a good job boarding everything up, but there are always ways around and if not hit the tunnels. The water tower is open again and our visit was cut briefly short when my colleagaue was spotted on the top by a group of old ladies who immediately got on there mobiles and by the time we got to the bottom of the tower th all two familar footsteps were heard along the corridor, a quick hide and all was fine..........lol


----------



## Missi (Sep 24, 2010)

hi there amarisfionn, im finessing it real hard to find how to pm on here, sorry im a newbie.
Im doing my dissertation on The Poor Laws of LUnacy and would love to get to West Parks, I was wondering if anyone knows whether the demolition has started yet as all i can find on the net is that it is planned.
Also wondering if anyone is going and when.
Sorry if i've broken an rules, i don't think i have i would have done this pm, but as i said im finessing it a little hard to find out how 
x


----------



## krela (Sep 24, 2010)

Missi read this: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5013[/ame]


----------



## its my destiny (Sep 25, 2010)

loved the pics what a beautiful building


----------



## possessed (Sep 25, 2010)

*Great!*

Interesting to see that the theatre has been turned into an open air greenhouse 
The floor cleaners always make me smile. "Mr Hoover and Miss Floor Polisher, I now pronounce you husband and wife" 
Great explore, thanks for keeping me posted on the sad death of another great victorian asylum.


----------



## Zotez (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice pictures, did the guard look a bit like Jimmy Carr but asian? We ran into him a fair few times!


----------



## ShellyDuckDuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gr8 pics,i don`t think any1 gets sik of lukin at WP fotos!-keep em cumin!


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 28, 2010)

ShellyDuckDuck said:


> Gr8 pics,i don`t think any1 gets sik of lukin at WP fotos!-keep em cumin!



Shelly,we are quiite capable of understanding the english language..dont need to kiddyspeak!


----------



## LiamWg (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice pictures mate  I'm planning a trip down there fairly soon with a mate. I have never been before as i have only recently started urbexing but my mate (Zotez) has been like 5 times! I heard about there bieng PIRs on the outside of the building is this true?? Once again very nice pictures mate 

LiamWG


----------



## kaboom (Sep 28, 2010)

sweet pic's mate.

the last time i went with Cagedangel and we got in throught the front door.we done wot we wanted to do and on return to get out the door we went in through only to find out it had been locked with us inside. we managed to find another way out but we had to be like stealth ninja's as there was 2 porter havin a smoke break. once they had turned their backs from us we made our exit, keepin low and all that. we then stood up to act normal but was bein watched by wot we called the Silver back (a very large coloured woman). 
we now look back gigle and love tellin this story of WP 
apart from Hellingly WP has to be at the top of my favourity sites


----------

